# Lighting for the Machine??



## Kroll (Apr 17, 2014)

Guys for some reason I keep having birthdays once a yr and I don't want to get older but I am.Along with other issue of getting older one is my vision and its gettine worse.Well I ease down to the local HD to look at lights and I see the cheapo's that has the adjustable arms which is what I would like to have,and I also look at the fluorescent fixtures which give out alot of light,but no adjustments for that fine detail work.I did look over on ebay and there is a few that is adjustable,high wattage,and I guess more of a spot type which is something that I would like to have.Since incandescent are no longer available I don't want to buy a fixture that you can't find bulbs for.
Guys what do you have over your lathe or mill for lighting and if you could share where you purchase it.Ebay is full of fixtures which I am a used type guy(cheap) so I just don't want to purchase something that won't do the job.Any suggestions please-----kroll


----------



## David S (Apr 17, 2014)

Kroll I have a couple of those $20 articulating fixtures with halogen lamps and I also have one each of these at the lathe and drill/mill for spot illumination.

http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/20169658/

David


----------



## Rick Leslie (Apr 17, 2014)

How about something like this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/390424823370?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/400330567566?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## chips&more (Apr 17, 2014)

David S said:


> Kroll I have a couple of those $20 articulating fixtures with halogen lamps and I also have one each of these at the lathe and drill/mill for spot illumination.
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/20169658/
> 
> David



Hi, that led light looks like a good choice. A question please, what do you think the equivalent brightness is of that led to the watts of an incandescent? Thanks in advance.


----------



## GK1918 (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh Kroll  welcome this eyeball thing.   To the point.   Now this wonderful government failed in the auto industry they now are in the light
bulb industry.  Another one locally the
 Sylviania plant laying off everybody going down the tube like everything else here. We have about
20 machines here all with lights.  I can not see with these stupid led things.  I cleaned the local hardware out of 150 wt clear bulbs and
they got no more??  dont want to rant but in my life all the wonders of the world they are flirting with.  Remember free TV anteannas.
no more, big buck cable, just to watch commercials?  Out of control like manditory health ins.  Ok I got the best plan in the world, Now,
mr govt. how you going to get me in there so some $500 a minute quack is going to  stick ice picks in me? My only Dr I had died in 1959.
this is not a political reply take it out if be,  but give me just 20 seconds on national tv. Oh boy.  problem is they got all these new kids
conditioned and they dont give one **** about seniors all they care about is policing brain deads over the pond that can not be trained. Just
come to Mass.  and think of the killed and pretty young girls with no legs no more and that animal got clean clothes tv feed better than
me and the big pocket lawers claiming innocent.  One yr. now, and the sob while watching tv planning another bomb. and they did.
I feel better now.  and the moderator can delete this.  
so forget lighting, pretty quick its kerosine lanterns wood stoves and horses & carriages.. back to wale oil ah....


----------



## Tozguy (Apr 17, 2014)

chips&more said:


> Hi, that led light looks like a good choice. A question please, what do you the equivalent brightness is of that led to the watts of an incandescent? Thanks in advance.



I bought one of those LED lights from Ikea and was disappointed with the low intensity. 
There is no indication of the number of Lumens but I found out that it is too low for use on my lathe.
Also, the bulb is not available seperately.

- - - Updated - - -

Kroll,
Just an idea but here is what I picked up from the bargin bin at Lowe's.
The 600 Lumen LED bulb cost twice as much as the lamp but it only came to $20 for both.


----------



## chips&more (Apr 17, 2014)

Tozguy said:


> I bought one of those LED lights from Ikea and was disappointed with the low intensity.
> There is no indication of the number of Lumens but I found out that it is too low for use on my lathe.
> Also, the bulb is not available seperately.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kroll (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks for the replys,GK1918 I deleted afew sentences cause I was going down that road.How do we like paying over 10.00 for acouple of bulbs that says will last for yrs and they last no longer than the incandescent one's.Anyway there's afew good ideals here,but I like to have some brightness and be able to direct it
Tozguy,I like it very nice and direct!!!!


----------



## dave2176 (Apr 17, 2014)

I find the led lights to just be uncomfortable. It is like looking at those blue car headlights. My lathe came with a halogen light that is really nice. I bought a led work light at Costco for my mill and want to find something halogen to replace it because the light is a bad color even though it is bright.

If you have good halogen lights you use please share the model and source.

Dave


----------



## CluelessNewB (Apr 17, 2014)

I have purchased a couple of these sewing machine lights on ePay.  The first one I bought got snatched up by my wife for her sewing machine (who would have thought?) Anyway I have purchased two more for my shaper and drill press but haven't installed either yet.  They take standard screw base bulbs but typically don't come with a plug so you will need to add your own.  Quality isn't great but acceptable considering the price.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-pcs-FLEXIBLE-GOOSENECK-lamps-LIGHT-steel-Bendable-21-long-for-sewing-machine-/250901728976?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6ae88ed0


----------



## David S (Apr 17, 2014)

chips&more said:


> Tozguy said:
> 
> 
> > I bought one of those LED lights from Ikea and was disappointed with the low intensity.
> ...


----------



## Tozguy (Apr 17, 2014)

The advantage of using LED bulbs is that they work in any ordinary 60 watt light fixture. There now seems to be a LED bulb to replace just about any other type of bulb. LED technology opens up a broad range of fixtures and bulbs for work lights. LED prices are dropping.

I have burnt myself on a halogen light once too much to miss using them. However I don't believe that all LED bulbs run cool. The brighter ones do get quite warm if not hot.

This is the bulb used for my lathe. It is rated 5000K, 12W, 800 lumens. Those are cooling tunnels seen in the picture.


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 17, 2014)

I have had these lights from Enco on my last lathe for over 15 years and my last drill press for probably 10 years or so and have really liked them.  Not too expensive but more than ten dollars.  I just ordered two yesterday using Enco's 20% discount Wednesday coupon, one for my new mill and one for my new drill press that I got last year but haven't put a light on yet.
http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=327-8866&PMPXNO=22570005&PARTPG=INLMK3

I was going to explore the LED light scene with my new equipment but the machines that I have been around that the owners have switched to LED I was not impressed one bit with the amount or quality of light. 

Mike.


----------



## chips&more (Apr 17, 2014)

Folks, for reference, the next time you go shopping for a LED light. An incandescent (filament type) 100 watt light bulb gives off 1500 lumens and the color temperature of the sun is 5780K. So, if you are going to the store to replace that 100w filament light bulb with a led, you might be disappointed. Their power consumption is great, but I have still not found a LED task light for my machines.


----------



## rgray (Apr 17, 2014)

chips&more said:


> Folks, for reference, the next time you go shopping for a LED light. An incandescent (filament type) 100 watt light bulb gives off 1500 lumens and the color temperature of the sun is 5780K. So, if you are going to the store to replace that 100w filament light bulb with a led, you might be disappointed. Their power consumption is great, but I have still not found a LED task light for my machines.



I am using LEDs on my lathe. Not great light but I like how cool they run.
On my mill I am using one of those floresent incandesent replacement bulbs. With the corkscrew glass. Threads into your standard bulb socket. It says 5000K 1600 lumens 23watt it also runs much cooler than the incandesent.


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 17, 2014)

I have been in the process of switching my whole house over to LEDs.  We had a CFL nearly start the house on fire several months back, they are all gone and out of here now. I only had a few CFLs, but they have all been replaced with Cree LED bulbs. They come in either 'Daylight' or 'Soft White'.  Soft white are just that, and you can hardly tell the difference between the light they put out and incandescent light.  The daylight bulbs give off that bluish light though, and are fine for in the garage and stuff.

One thing I like about the Cree bulbs is that they give off a true omnidirectional light, whereas many of the LED bulbs do not due to the 'snow cone' at the bottom. Home Depot carries the Cree bulbs, and I keep my eyes open for them to go on sale from time to time. I can usually get them for well under $10 a piece that way, and they work great for me.

They also contain no mercury like CFLs do, start instantly, and are dimmable. They come in 40, 60, 75 and 100 watt equivalents, plus are available in a 65 watt equivalent flood lamp. They do not yet have a three way version available.


----------



## COMachinist (Apr 17, 2014)

Forget those CFL, LEDs all that kind of lighting Google Rough Service 	Light bulbs you can still get 100-150W incandescent bulbs. :roflmao:
CH


----------



## Tozguy (Apr 17, 2014)

*Want Lumens?*

Maybe these should come with a pair of sunglasses included.
http://www.easyledlighting.com/WL4.aspx


Want 6000K 
http://www.myled.com/p4189-led-ligh...currency=CAD&gclid=CLH4kJPV6L0CFdBcMgod0HAAjg


Like to shop? Have a look here. How about this one?
http://www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/led-spot-flood/par30-led-bulb,-40w/1700/


----------



## Don B (Apr 17, 2014)

I came up with this for extra lighting, you could give it a try, cheap desk lamp ( remove the base ) and a cheap magnetic base, it has a good reach and is easily repositioned, if I need to use it on the bench I slap it on a steel plate,  just make an adapter that will go into the magnetic base and the goose neck of the lamp, remember to pull the cord through before soldering or connecting the wires.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 18, 2014)

dave2176 said:


> I find the led lights to just be uncomfortable. It is like looking at those blue car headlights. My lathe came with a halogen light that is really nice.



Not all LEDs have blue tints. Most commercially store bought LEDs tend to be on the blue side (cool tint), getting better these days though. I used to build custom flashlights, LEDs are most common in cool tint but there are also neutral & warm tinted LEDs. Warm tinted LEDs look more like halogen. As within classes can vary in tint also. Then there's CRI. I can't stand warm tinted LEDs, I do like cool tint LEDs but closer to the neutral side, I also hate the blue, it washes out the colors that you eyes see.



My lathe originally came with one 25w halogen lamp on the carriage. I decided not to build myself my own LED lamp & instead I stuck with halogen. I like the halogen better & can see more clearly with them in most cases, downside is they get hot! I'm using two 50w halogen lamps now & I'm pretty happy with them.

This is with all the overhead florescent lights off.





My mill came with a halogen lamp but I added an LED ring to the spindle.


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Apr 18, 2014)

The drawback of LEDs is they have a very small lighting angle, if compared to the old bulbs covering 360°.
I'm a happy user of many Ikea _*Jansjö*_¹ lamps - http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10214208/ - even if they are a bit too "yellowish" (the color temperature is a bare 2700°K) for my taste. At half a meter the light is more or less equivalent to a 60W bulb hanging from the ceiling.
If you want *a lot* of light try the 10W waterproof projectors available for cheap on eBay. If it's not enough they arrive up to 100W… I guess these must be a sort of tanning lamp.


¹ A fundamental requisite to be hired by Ikea is to correctly pronounce the weird names of their products.


----------



## Tozguy (Apr 18, 2014)

Don B,
Neat idea, thanks for the pics.

Darkzero,
Awesome, thanks for the pics.

Kroll,
May I ask if anybody still uses a flashlight or headlamp on occasion even though they have good fixed lighting?


----------



## Don B (Apr 18, 2014)

Tozguy said:


> May I ask if anybody still uses a flashlight or headlamp on occasion even though they have good fixed lighting?



I use flashlights all the time, I keep 4 in various spots around the shop, I like the one's with double a batteries ( there small and easy to get in places ), I have a bunch of rechargeable batteries for them, I try to find flashlights that have a button on the end for one handed use, the ones you twist to turn on are not as handy.


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 18, 2014)

darkzero said:


> Not all LEDs have blue tints. Most commercially store bought LEDs tend to be on the blue side (cool tint), getting better these days though. I used to build custom flashlights, LEDs are most common in cool tint but there are also neutral & warm tinted LEDs. Warm tinted LEDs look more like halogen. As within classes can vary in tint also. Then there's CRI. I can't stand warm tinted LEDs, I do like cool tint LEDs but closer to the neutral side, I also hate the blue, it washes out the colors that you eyes see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will, if you don't mind me asking, where did you get the single rigid arm light on your lathe and what was the cost?

I really like the looks of that one.

Thanks.

Mike.


----------



## GK1918 (Apr 18, 2014)

Kroll said:


> Thanks for the replys,GK1918 I deleted afew sentences cause I was going down that road.How do we like paying over 10.00 for acouple of bulbs that says will last for yrs and they last no longer than the incandescent one's.Anyway there's afew good ideals here,but I like to have some brightness and be able to direct it
> Tozguy,I like it very nice and direct!!!!



Yes thank Kroll, I knew I was to get scolded for dislikes  however its tough to grow old.  Its tough scraping windshields round easter time.  I just
mark that down  as cabin fever, and just for info our shop sucked $980 since March 20 in fuel oil and now its out of fuel not bad for going into May.
sam opologzing


----------



## Rick Leslie (Apr 18, 2014)

darkzero said:


> Not all LEDs have blue tints. Most commercially store bought LEDs tend to be on the blue side (cool tint), getting better these days though. I used to build custom flashlights, LEDs are most common in cool tint but there are also neutral & warm tinted LEDs. Warm tinted LEDs look more like halogen. As within classes can vary in tint also. Then there's CRI. I can't stand warm tinted LEDs, I do like cool tint LEDs but closer to the neutral side, I also hate the blue, it washes out the colors that you eyes see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would like more details on the mill lighting ring please. How is it mounted and where did you get it? Thanks.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 18, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> Will, if you don't mind me asking, where did you get the single rigid arm light on your lathe and what was the cost?
> 
> I really like the looks of that one.
> 
> ...



It's the same lamp that comes on many of the larger asian import lathes. It originally had two arms, I removed one, the lamp is 24v so it's wired directly to the lathe's stock lamp. I got it from Grizzly a few years ago, they used to be all over ebay too but not anymore. There are similar lamps that can still be found on ebay though. Here's one, they come in different lengths.




Rick Leslie said:


> I would like more details on the mill lighting ring please. How is it mounted and where did you get it? Thanks.



The rings are what they use to do headlight conversions to mimic early 2000 BMW headlights. SuperbrightLEDs.com sells them, I got mine from ebay as they didn't carry the size I needed. I posted the installation here. I got the idea from this thread.


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks Will.  I appreciate the information.

Mike.


----------



## Kroll (Apr 18, 2014)

Lots of good ideals here and very informative,thanks all for contributing----kroll


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 22, 2014)

Here are a couple of pictures of the Enco lights on my drill press.  The light is a good fairly rigid mount.  I have used some in the past that wobble so bad due to the flexible conduit being so poorly constructed but these lights are actually quite good in that respect.  Light stays where you aim it and doesn't move or bounce around.



I mounted it right into the side of the head casting of my Jet 20" drill press.



I actually just ordered one like Darkzero shows on his lathe for my new mill as I really like that one.  I ordered it off of ebay.

Mike.


----------

